# سوال الي ذوي الخبره



## ابو ساره المصري (7 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كان في اخ كاتب ان يوجد مواد غير السلفونيك وغير لصناعة الصابون السائل 
مثل 
إيتنول(كحول) وهوستابور ساس60 وديهايتون وتكسابون وماده حافظه هي بارميتول 
فمن يعرف هذه المواد يفيدني بامكان بيعها واكون شاكر


----------



## mohammadelrayees (27 سبتمبر 2011)

بالنسبة للاخ اللي بيسال عن بديل السلفونيك هو حاليا لا يوج بديل فعال ولكن بالنسبة للصابون السائل في تركيبة انا جربتها بنستغني فيها عن السلفونيك كليا لكن مكلفة وهي بالنسبة لعمل برميل 120 كيلو
1- 14 كيلو تكسابون 
2- 6 كيلو كمبرلان (كي دي) kd
3- صوديوم تراي بولي فوسفات 3.5 كيلو 
4- ملح لتغليظ القوام حسب الرغبة 750 جرام الى 1.5 كيلو
5- رائحة ولون 
6- مادة حافظة 
التركيبة دي طبعا جودتها عالية جدا لكن تكلفتها كبيرة تصل الى 2.25 جنية تكلفة الكيلو
انا ذكرتها للناس اللي ممكن تبيع بسعر اعلى وجودة ممتازة
الطريقة 
يعبا البرميل 3/4 ماء ثم يضاف الصوديوم تراي بولي فوسفات ويقلب جيدا
يخلط التكسابون مع الكمبرلان جيدا ثم يضاف الى البرميل ويقلب جيدا ويترك ساعات حتى ينحل
تقريبا 9 ساعات
يضاف بعدها الملح لتغليظ القوام (اللزوجة) حسب ما تريد
ثم يضاف اللون و الرائحة والمادة الحافظة
اواكد الجودة عالية جدا 
وممكن نعمل 5 كيلو كتجربة قبل عمل الكمية دي وبالنسبة لمتطلبات ال 5 كيلو هي 
575 جرام تكسابون
250 جرام كي دي
150 صوديوم تراي بولي فوسفات
10 جرام رائحة ولون كما تريد
ونكمل الخلطة بالماء الى 5 كيلو
المادة الحافظة نسبتها 0.15 بالنسبةللفورماليين


----------



## rami_rg (27 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------

